# Live Nipple Report



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

The guys are fishing a temp break on the 50 fathom line this morning and are 1 for 3 on hoos. 40 class fish on ice, lost another good one boat side and had on dump half a 30 them cut the leader. It sucks sitting here awaiting another call. I do not see my self getting anything done today, should of went fishing.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep us posted


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

What was the outcome yesterday???


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry guys got slammed at work yesterday. They ended up with 1 wahoo and 3 dolphin. Fished with rubber hooks for a while after I talked with them last. They got some good video of the wahoo they manage to land shy rocketing the bait. Don't know how high he got but went way above the sky line. They should post up some pic and video.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Want to see that video!


----------

